# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  هآيدي فتاة الجببل (آنمي

## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبـــــــــــآ*

*



كتبت جوهانا سبيري Johanna Spyri عام 1880 واحدا من أشهر كتب الأطفال العالمية بعنوان : " هايدي فتاة الجبال" ، و يتحدث عن فتاة يتيمة تنشأ في قرية صغيرة بجبال الألب ، في كنف جدها ، و تضطر للذهاب إلى المدينة للعيش مع أسرة ميسورة. 


صدرت النسخة الأولى في ألمانيا و بعد سنة واحدة فقط ، في عام 1881 تم إصدار الكتاب الثاني " هايدي كبرت"

تمت ترجمة قصة هايدي إلى 50 لغة عالمية ، و تبنت السينما العالمية " القصة الجميلة "، فظهر ما يزيد عن 12 فيلما ، كما أنها ظهرت على شكل مسلسل كرتوني تم إنجازه في اليابان عام 1974 ، فتحولت هايدي الصغيرة إلى شخصية محبوبة من طرف كل أطفال العالم 

أصبحت هايدي شخصية ترمز إلى سويسرا 


القصة الأولى لـ"جوهانا سبيري" :


تعيش هايدي مع جدها(بعد أن كانت تعيش مع قريبتها) في ضيعة جبلية جميلة ، تطل على جبال الألب الشاهقة ، كان لها صديق حميم اسمه بيتر ، و كانت هايدي تحب جدته العمياء كثيرا ، فكانت تقرأ لها القصص و تستمتع بالجلوس معها و تسليتها .


.........

تعود العمة - قريبة هايدي- إلى الضيعة ، لتصحب هايدي إلى المدينة كي تعيش عند عائلة ميسورة ، لتسلي طفلة مريضة مقعدة اسمها كلارا ...


كلارا طيبة القلب مثل هايدي ، تستطيعان التأقلم بسهولة مع بعض ، حتى أن كلارا كانت في غاية السعادة لوجودها معهم في المنزل .

لكن هايدي متعلقة جدا بقريتها ، تحن إليها ، و تمرض ، فيعيدونها في النهاية إلى جدها .


القصة الثانية :


تركت هايدي مكانها شاغرا في منزل كلارا الكبير ، و بدأت تفتقدها ، حتى أن صحتها أخذت تتدهور ... فتقترح هايدي مجيء كلارا إلى القرية 

فتزور كلارا صديقتها هايدي ، و تبدأ صحة كلارا بالتحسن .



الشخصيات :


***

*هايدي : طفلة جميلة جذابة مشرقة بالأمل ، عمرها حوالي 8 سنوات ، يتيمة ، لكنها سعيدة في حياتها .



***

*بيتر : الراعي ، و هو راعي أغنام الضيعة ، لا يذهب إلى المدرسة عنوة ، لأنه يعاني من صعوبات في القراءة ، و هو من أعز أصدقاء هايدي





***

*الجد : ميزانتروف يعيش منعزلا في كوخه ، و لا يحتك بالعالم الخارجي ، لكن حفيدته هايدي ، تجعله من جديد يقترب من الآخرين و يحتك بهم


***

*كلارا سيسيمون: فتاة ، عمرها حوالي 12 سنة ، مقعدة ، تنحدر من أسرة ميسورة ، و تعيش في مدينة كبيرة . أمها مختفية ، و والدها دائم السفر ، و ليس لديه الوقت الكافي للاعتناء بها ، و بفضل هايدي تستطيع كلارا الخروج من عزلتها ، و التخلص من مرضها ثم من معاناتها (الشلل) 



**ملاحظات : 


الحقبة الصناعية ، و الاضطرابات الاجتماعية السائدة خلالها ، هي السبب الأول لنجاح هايدي .


الأحداث تضعنا في مقابلة بين الفضاء الألبي (نسبة إلى جبال الألب)، الطبيعي و الصحي ، و الحياة الحضرية التي تتعرض لطفرات صناعية متعددة ، متجسدة في المرض و عدم الاكتراث .

***

*و لأن هايدي أصبحت شخصية أسطورية ، قام السويسريون بتجسيد قريتها ، فهناك في "مينفليد" حيث ترعرعت هايدي ، بيت يحب السياح زيارته ، إنه متحف مصغر ، لمنزل هايدي 

***



*و ها هي في الصورة تجلس على الطاولة مع بيتر 

***




*و في عام 2001 ، بعد مرور 100 عام على رحيل الكاتبة الكبيرة جوهانا سبيري ، أصدرت سويسرا عملة نقدية تحمل صورتها ، تكريما لها على ما قدمته لسويسرا من روائع الطفولة العالمية " هايدي " 


***





*هنا بعض مراحل تطور هايدي من مجرد قصة إلى شخصية تظهر على الشاشة الصغيرة و الكبيرة :*




*1920: أول فيلم صامت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

1937: أول فيلم ناطق عن هايدي / قامت بدور هايدي : شيرلي تيمبل 

1952: أول فيلم سويسري عن هايدي ، و قد لاقى هذا الفيلم نجاحا كبيرا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

1953: مسلسل تلفزيوني " هايدي و أصدقاؤها " / المملكة المتحدة 

1955: أول فيلم سويسري بالألوان 

1965: أول فيلم نمساوي 

1967/1968 : فيلم أمريكي 

1974 : مسلسل ياباني بالرسوم المتحركة لـ إيساو شاكاتا Isao Takahata من 52 حلقة 

1974 : مسلسل تلفزيوني / المملكة المتحدة 

1978 : مسلسل تلفزيوني هايدي 

1979 : مسلسل تلفزيوني ألماني ، مكون من 26 حلقة 

1992 : مسلسل تلفزيوني من إنتاج والت ديزني 

1995 : فيلم بالرسوم المتحركة / اليابان 

1998 : فيلم قصير بالرسوم المتحركة " هايدي " / ألمانيا و سويسرا 

2001 : فيلم سويسري لماركوس إيمبودن Markus Imboden و ينقل قصة هايدي إلى الزمن الحاضر 2001

2001 : ظهرت نسخة جديدة من هايدي على شكل رسوم متحركة

2002 : فيلم هايدي بالرسوم المتحركة للمخرج ألبرت كامينسكي Albert Hanan Kaminski / ألمانيا 

2005 : فيلم هايدي لـ"بول ماركوس" / المملكة المتحدة 

2005 : فيلم هايدي / المملكة المتحدة و ألمانيا 

***





*** الــصــور ***



**




**





**








**





**




**




**




**




**








*آتمنى يعجبكم* 

*ودي*

*
*

----------

ليلاس (06-22-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (06-07-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*كيف ما تعجبنا ومذكرتنا بطفولتنا الجميله
ونجلس امام التلفاز بهدوء من أول الحلقه الى نهايتها 
وكل يوم نفس الوقت وما شاء الله علينا ما ننسى الوقت
لكن كانت هايدي وسالي صحيح هم بنات لكن حتى الاولاد يشاهدوهم
اختي شذى الزهراء شكراً كثيراً على هالطرح الحلو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا عمري هالهايدي* 
*اليها ذكريات حلوه مع طفولتنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حبي عترة محمد .. عفاف الهدى*

*تسلموون عزيزتاي ع الطله الحلووة*

*ربي مايحرمني هالتوآجد*

*كل الود ..*

----------


## ليلاس

* يَ ححيآتي هالـ هآيدي ..

كنت أحبهآآ وآآآيد ..

روووووووعه التقرير يَ الغ ـلآ ..

تسسلمين ع الطرح النآآيس ..

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفية ..]*

----------

